# police certificate



## shaheen109 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just printed the police application form and there is a question where it asks about have you ever been arrested, well hubby was arrested once but the police said he didnt even know why he was being arrested. so they took him to the station and was released 1 hr later saying that he had a road traffic fine and he didnt attend court so they gave him a court date which he attended a week later and got 250 fine. will this affect his application??? 

the police did confirm that the first letter was sent to our old address and thats why there was a warrant on his name, it was routine check when he got arrested.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shaheen109 said:


> I've just printed the police application form and there is a question where it asks about have you ever been arrested, well hubby was arrested once but the police said he didnt even know why he was being arrested. so they took him to the station and was released 1 hr later saying that he had a road traffic fine and he didnt attend court so they gave him a court date which he attended a week later and got 250 fine. will this affect his application???
> 
> the police did confirm that the first letter was sent to our old address and thats why there was a warrant on his name, it was routine check when he got arrested.


Such an offence will not affect your application but it should be declared.


----------

